# S5 GRILL



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone or anybody knows where I can purchase the S5 grill? I think they stop making them since 2009. Please if you know let me know
P.S. could be replica


----------



## 05SER_NY (Apr 6, 2010)

they sell 2 kinds on ebay
one is a plastic replica for about 80
the other is a fiberglass replica for about 160-180


----------



## Big_Dogs_SE-R (Jun 2, 2011)

*you can find a replica on ioffer*

I got mine from ioffer, Here is the link. 
Nissan Altima 05 06 SE-R Front Bumper Mesh Grill Grille For Sale

Now I wanted to make the lower grill as well with the same mesh. So I am fabricating an all new bottom grill with S.S. wire that matches the upper grill.


----------



## ttinari89 (Jan 22, 2014)

You still looking for an S5 grill?


----------



## Jusainsmoke (Apr 24, 2020)

ttinari89 said:


> You still looking for an S5 grill?


----------



## Jusainsmoke (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, I am.


----------



## Jusainsmoke (Apr 24, 2020)

ttinari89 said:


> You still looking for an S5 grill?


I am


----------

